# disney quilt "kits" at walmart



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was roaming my walmart after work tonight and found an AWESOME find! They had 4 disney movie themed quilt patterns with fabric to go with them. They were the princess and the frog, cinderella, Bambi and snow white. They were all beautiful. I got all the fabric for the snow white for $29. I changed out the pink for purples in a bit of a cheaper fabric. I'm hoping to go back and get the panels with the pictures for each quilt. Then I can just buy fabric in matching colors down the road. These are a one hit wonder, the lady checked and they are deleted and none in transit. I think they were around toddler bed size.
Heidi


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I buy quilt panels and blocks. I will have to get to Walmart here and see if they have those. I have been going for the deer and elk and bears and such. I know I started with blocks that were baskets/flowers and I have not found it yet. But I like the wild animals better. I get cats too. I picked up a piece of material at the thrift this week for 50 cents that was a stuffed big cat and one on there you could applique. I am hoping the big cat I can use for applique too in some way. They roll stuff up and tape it shut and yoy can not tell. Out of town I found John deer panel and some print that I could cut machines from to appliques borders around the panel. Use white and green for borders and green on the back. My son is collects old John Deers. I just could not pass up that material. I never saw any around here. Last Sept I got more animal prints and blocks that I could not buy here at out of town Walmart. Once in awhile I get good buy on things at the thrift shop. You buy at Walmart and you get one chance at it. I have not bought for long time. But it runs in to money for this old lady to do it. I can get to one Walmart okay on the bus but have not tried it. The other one buses do go there. I just am not use to the system much. I do not know if the closest one has material. But easier it would be for me on the bus. They got a different bus here in this town and no pull cord in this one. Some of the others do not either. You yell at the driver to tell him where you want off. Wonderfull system, but it works and one bus an hour here. They all run once an hour. I think I would like Bambi best. 

I have great grand kids now and another one on the way.


----------

